# Insurance Question



## uberguber (Feb 1, 2015)

Ive yet to take my first drive and I want to know. Am I an uberx driver and does this infographic apply to just a regular driver or is this something that has to be purchased? Thanks


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

uberguber said:


> Ive yet to take my first drive and I want to know. Am I an uberx driver and does this infographic apply to just a regular driver or is this something that has to be purchased? Thanks
> View attachment 4560


_Its a gift from Uber. Its there way of " saying thanks" _


----------



## uberguber (Feb 1, 2015)

are you being serious or just joking around?


----------



## uberguber (Feb 1, 2015)

I got it. NM I found it in the blog. 

Thanks


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

uberguber said:


> I got it. NM I found it in the blog.
> 
> Thanks


_Lol. You should look into.I have commercial insurance. I would not trust and or rely on their insurance._


----------



## uberguber (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. It was helpful. Appreciate it


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

uberguber said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It was helpful. Appreciate it


_No problem ,good luck with this gig. Hopefully its your full time gig._


----------



## uberguber (Feb 1, 2015)

actually its not. Was hoping if I made myself available during surge times it would make for some decent extra money. My city is not that big and I figure most of the rides arent going to be too far so If I jame out as many rides as I can during surge and busy times it would pan out. Essentially Ill be able to write most everything off at tax time if I work it right. We will see. Seems like there are a lot of pist off people in the forums though. Yet they keep doing it. lol


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

uberguber said:


> actually its not. Was hoping if I made myself available during surge times it would make for some decent extra money. My city is not that big and I figure most of the rides arent going to be too far so If I jame out as many rides as I can during surge and busy times it would pan out. Essentially Ill be able to write most everything off at tax time if I work it right. We will see. Seems like there are a lot of pist off people in the forums though. Yet they keep doing it. lol


_I only Uber part time .Not my main gig. I have invested a lot into. My TCP and Airport Permits,Commercial Insurance . So I'm not just gonna give it up. I run X/XL . I try to only focus on XL runs. Higher rates ._


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Can you add XL/X to your profile. Commercial insurance rates are too high for just X drivers to have any real income.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Can you add XL/X to your profile. Commercial insurance rates are too high for just X drivers to have any real income.


_I don't just run Uber. I also have business using my TCP. _


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberguber said:


> actually its not. Was hoping if I made myself available during surge times it would make for some decent extra money. My city is not that big and I figure most of the rides arent going to be too far so If I jame out as many rides as I can during surge and busy times it would pan out. Essentially Ill be able to write most everything off at tax time if I work it right. We will see. Seems like there are a lot of pist off people in the forums though. Yet they keep doing it. lol


Here's the basic drill. Call your own personal auto policy company, tell them you're going to be hiring your vehicle out as a livery vehicle and THEN HEAR what they say.

Uber's policy probably works fine for pax and themselves. You should maybe concern yourself with how your own personal auto policy sez. MOST if not all of them prohibit livery and have no clauses where they are on when personal driving, then OFF when Ubering.

Personal auto policies DON'T provide that option and you may very well have voided your personal auto policy by Ubering. So CALL THEM YOURSELF and figure it out before you stick your neck in a potential noose that you could regret.

You know, be responsible for yourself.


----------

